# Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele



## oldsql.Triso (16. Juli 2012)

*Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Guten Tag Community,

nachdem Steam nun mit seinem Summersale den Kunden wieder lockt, fängt nun auch EA mit ihrer Origin-Plattform an. Dabei gibt es bis zu 50% auf ausgewählte Titel, zu denen bisher (16.07.'12) BF3 + Shortcut-Bundle, Crysis 2 ME, Dead Space 2, Mass Effect 3, Dragon Age, Fifa Manager 12, Fifa 12, NFS: The Run und KoA: Reckoning gehören. Die Aktion läuft bis zum 18.07.'12. Ob danach andere Titel in die Auswahl rutschen ist fraglich.


Eigene Meinung:

Nachdem man sich erst von dieser Art der Rabattierung distanziert hat, finde ich den Schritt etwas lächerlich, aber für den Kunden gut. Da aber Steam z.B. Dead Space 2 für 10€ weniger anbietet, ist es nur für die Exklusivtitel gut.


Quelle: Origin


----------



## Robonator (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



> Da aber Steam z.B. Dead Space 2 für 10€ weniger anbietet, ist es nur für die Exklusivtitel gut.


Gut das Steam DS2 in Deutschland nichtmal anbietet


----------



## Nuallan (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



> EA: Origin ohne Rabatte wie Steam - Vorwurf der Entwertung geistigen Eigentums - 12.06.2012



*E*infach.
*A*rmseelig.


----------



## plaGGy (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Wie ich bereits in der News zum Thema origin und Sales sagte:

Der Laden ist sooo mies gemanaged und ohne Sales kommst du gegen Steam nicht an. Es sei denn du hast ne ganze Latte exklusiver Titel. Und selbst die kauft keiner mehr zum Vollpreis ausem Origin, wenn sie im EH nur noch die Hälfte kosten.
Denke mal DeadSpace 2 werde ich mir überlegen, das wollte ich eh schon immer mal spielen, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



Robonator schrieb:


> Gut das Steam DS2 in Deutschland nichtmal anbietet


 
Gibt ja nicht nur den DE-Store  ... Geschenke sind halt immer gut  Und der Vorredner hat es mit EA sehr gut getroffen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Nette Sache, einziges Problem: Ich bräuchte Origin dafür …


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nette Sache, einziges Problem: Ich bräuchte Origin dafür …


 na ja
mann kan es auch übertreiben


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



!_!Mr.Q!_! schrieb:


> na ja
> mann kan es auch übertreiben


 Wie meinst du das? Ich finde, er hat Recht...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Naja, Origin ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich, aber meiner Meinung nach ist, wenn man Steam die Sales und das Netzwerk wegnimmt, Origin die bessere Plattform. Mir wärs aber ganz ohne am liebsten. Aber ME3 gabs nur damit.


----------



## OdlG (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Ich finde, er hat Recht...


 
Dito!

ich würde sehr gern BF3 spielen, habe es aber dank Origin noch nie getan. Und wenn es weiterhin Origin voraussetzt, werde ich es nie spielen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



OdlG schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> ich würde sehr gern BF3 spielen, habe es aber dank Origin noch nie getan. Und wenn es weiterhin Origin voraussetzt, werde ich es nie spielen


 Same here. Ich lass mich doch nicht zum Narren halten. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, will ich nicht permanent überwacht werden, das wäre ja noch schöner...


----------



## optico (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Anfangs waren die AGB von Origin sicher nicht ok.

Wer jetzt sagt Origin ist Mist aber selber Steam nutzt, ist einfach nur schlecht informiert. Objektiv gibts keine Unterschiede im Datenschutz. Übrigens "scannt" Steam genauso eure Hardware, Betriebssystem und euer Spielverhalten und verwendet das annonymisiert für ihre Statistiken.

Also bitte etwas weniger Populismus wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nette Sache, einziges Problem: Ich bräuchte Origin dafür …



Ist doch Jacke wie Hose. Bei den Steamdeals brauchst du auch Steam.
Ist ja logisch das man für Origindeals Origin braucht.
Wenn Nvidia eine Rabattaktion machen würde, bräuchtest du auch den NV-Treiber.^^


----------



## FKY2000 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Naja Steam ist schon ein anderes Level als Origin...ausserdem: eine Plattform muss einfach mal reichen! Hab halt Steam, da hole ich mir nicht Origin in die Kiste...würde auch gerne BF3 mal zocken, aber a) nicht zu den Preisen (immer noch Vollpreis Niveau - Hallo? So toll ist es jawohl ganz bestimmt nicht) und b) nicht mit Origin...

Selbst wenn Sie zwischendurch mal zurückgerudert sind, macht es das in meinen Augen nicht besser, weil es nur durch den massiven Konsumentendruck passiert ist.

Darüber Hinaus hat EA bei mir seit NFS Hot Pursuit verschi***en, mit ihrer restriktiven Key-Politik 
Das Spiel wurde nach mehreren Hardwarewechseln (nicht Neuinstallationen, was schon schlimm genug wäre!!!) deaktiviert, ich sollte mir beim EA Support neue Keys abholen  
Na klar EA, ganz bestimmt hole ich mir für ein ganz legal und normal gekauftes Spiel jedes mal neue Keys von Euch ab, wenn ich was an meiner HW ändere


----------



## hanfi104 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



optico schrieb:


> Anfangs waren die AGB von Origin sicher nicht ok.
> 
> Wer jetzt sagt Origin ist Mist aber selber Steam nutzt, ist einfach nur schlecht informiert. Objektiv gibts keine Unterschiede im Datenschutz. Übrigens "scannt" Steam genauso eure Hardware, Betriebssystem und euer Spielverhalten und verwendet das annonymisiert für ihre Statistiken.
> 
> Also bitte etwas weniger Populismus wenn ich bitten darf


 
bei steam ist das aber freiwillig, also das senden.

echt armselig erst sagen ne mach ma ned und dann doch aber immernoxh failn weil man doch teurer ist als der einzige konkurent.


----------



## majorguns (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



OdlG schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> ich würde sehr gern BF3 spielen, habe es aber dank Origin noch nie getan. Und wenn es weiterhin Origin voraussetzt, werde ich es nie spielen


 Dito! Ich habe es mir aus diesem Grunde auch nicht geholt und werde es auch nicht solange es mit Origin kommt.

Zur News selber: Das ist einfach nur lächerlich! Erst sagen ne, Sale´s (Ich hasse dieses Wort -.-) böse böse und ne Woche später selbst mit Rabattaktionen um die Ecke kommen 
Unglaubwürdiger geht es gar nicht mehr


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Lol! Ich sitz hier und lach mich schlapp! Wer hat vor kurzem noch den Steam-Summer-Sale kritisiert? Richtig: EA! 

Und wer kopiert den Summer-Sale jetzt und bitet selbst reduzierte Spiele an? EA! 

Lol EA, danke für den Lacher! Das nenne Ich Doppelmoral - Stufe: Noob!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



optico schrieb:


> Wer jetzt sagt Origin ist Mist aber selber Steam nutzt, ist einfach nur schlecht informiert. Objektiv gibts keine Unterschiede im Datenschutz. Übrigens "scannt" Steam genauso eure Hardware, Betriebssystem und euer Spielverhalten und verwendet das annonymisiert für ihre Statistiken.
> 
> Also bitte etwas weniger Populismus wenn ich bitten darf



Steam nutze ich (leider) eh schon. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich jetzt pro Publisher einen eigenen Datensammler installieren möchte. 

Steam
Games for Windows Live
Origin
Uplay
Battle.net
Itunes
und demnächst kommt auch der Rest der Meute noch um die Ecke geschlichen - nee danke.

Das hat auch nichts mit Populismus zu tun, sondern damit, dass ich persönlich einfach keine Lust mehr auf diesen Kram habe. Als Kopierschutz hat Steam sich im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten eines Kopierschutzes bewährt - da braucht keiner mehr das Rad neu zu erfinden. Und wenn ich die Leier von der „improved customer experience“ höre, dann letzte Woche Anno 2070 starten will, mit Uplay zwangsbeglückt werde und das dann wegen nicht erreichbarer Server mir das Spielen verweigert, hakt's echt aus.


----------



## Jor-El (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Aber Steam eine Monopolstellung zu geben ist auch nicht gerade sinnvoll.
Von daher begrüße ich die Vielfalt. Was wer am Ende nutzt, muss/kann jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Sind doch nicht die ersten angebote bei Origin, ich werde die Aufregung wegen Origin nie verstehen. Aber stimm ja Origin ist schlecht und andere sind besser, jedem das seine ich bleib auch so bei Steam und Origin.

Einige haben echt Probleme, Angst vor der nicht vorhandenen Überwachung da wir ja soooooooooo wichtig sind für EA


----------



## McClaine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Origin war von Anfang an ne billige Steam Kopie, is doch klar das die jetzt auch so Sales anbieten.
Leider is der bekannte Ubi Online DRM auch der Vorreiter derzeitiger und zukünftiger DRM´s, der zahlende Idiot Kunde macht das ja alles mit 
Also wenn etwas funktioniert springen alle auf...


----------



## majorguns (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sind doch nicht die ersten angebote bei Origin, ich werde die Aufregung wegen Origin nie verstehen. Aber stimm ja Origin ist schlecht und andere sind besser, jedem das seine ich bleib auch so bei Steam und Origin.
> 
> Einige haben echt Probleme, Angst vor der nicht vorhandenen Überwachung da wir ja soooooooooo wichtig sind für EA


Noch nicht mal wegen irgendwelcher Spionage Vorwürfe ich will mich einfach nicht für jedes Spiel schon wieder bei einem neuem Dienst anmelden müssen, Steam nutze ich auch nur widerwillig aber noch ein Zweites und drittes dieser Art darauf kann ich verzichten.
Und Steam ist noch das geringste Übel.
 Ich habe kein Bock das ich mich überall anmelden soll und Tausend kleine Programme im Hintergrund laufen müssen die mir nichts bringen.

Da in den letzten Jahren eh nur noch größtenteils Müllspiele raus kommen setzte ich wieder auf die Klassiker, da ging es auch noch ohne diesen Rotz.
Siedler II, Indy 3+4, Monkey Island, LWS usw... FTW!


----------



## DiZER (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

die hälfte der user hier, die gegen Origin wettern, sollten erstmal darüber nachdenken - das ihr facebook account viel gefährlicher für sie selbst und andere werden könnte als origin das jemals getan hat.

alles nur pseudoprinzipien , mehr kann ich dazu nicht los werden. 

grüße


----------



## DerBratmaxe (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Immer das gleiche ... Jeder mault wegen den AGB's von Origin rum 
Facebook, Blizzard Activision, Apple etc... die machen es nicht anders, nur noch heftiger  Irgendwie langweilt mich das Thema. EA macht nichts anderes als jede Firma denen das Verhalten ihrer Kunden wichtig ist 

Mittlerweile weiss das eig. jeder und irgendwann ist auch mal gut ^^

Genau wegen solchen Personen, die immer und immer wieder die Vergangenheit "pushen" müssen, kann ein Deutscher nicht auf die Straße gehen und einfach mal "Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein" sagen ohne gleich wieder abgestempelt zu werden ...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Aber Steam eine Monopolstellung zu geben ist auch nicht gerade sinnvoll.
> Von daher begrüße ich die Vielfalt. Was wer am Ende nutzt, muss/kann jeder selbst entscheiden.


 
Wenn mir die Monopolstellung weiterhin super Support und Rabatte ohne Ende gewährt, ist mir das ziemlich egal. Zu mal Valve da eh eine andere Einstellung zu hat und er monopolisiert anstatt zu monopolisieren. Das wird sicherlich alles mit den Publisher/Entwicklern abgesprochen und bringt für manche Indie-Games erstmal die Möglichkeit aufzukeimen. Ich seh nicht's falsches hier und wie gesagt ist alles freiwillig was Steam sendet oder nicht. Außerdem wem sollte es interessieren wieviel ich daddeln, außer Publisher/Entwickler? Zeigt auch nur Trends an, mehr nicht.
Außerdem gibt man eh an jeder Ecke seine Daten Preis, also sollte dass das geringste sein ^^ Es geht eh mehr um die Art und Weise wie EA mit Origin umgeht und sich nach außen darstellt und aus Sicht diverser Threads hat Origin in der kurzen Zeit das Rad nicht neu erfunden und muss erst an Steam rankommen, wie ich finde.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Es geht eh mehr um die Art und Weise wie EA mit Origin umgeht und sich nach außen darstellt und aus Sicht diverser Threads hat Origin in der kurzen Zeit das Rad nicht neu erfunden und muss erst an Steam rankommen, wie ich finde.



Wie stellt EA denn Origin nach außen dar?
Wieso sollte EA mit Origin das Rad neu erfinden? Ist auch nur ne Onlineplattform wie Steam. Und das man nicht so schnell an den Platzhirsch Steam ran kommt sollte wohl auch klar sein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nette Sache, einziges Problem: Ich bräuchte Origin dafür …



Das Gefühl kenne ich von den Steam Sales her: Da bräucht ich Steam für... 

Zum Glück gibt es noch Alternativen ohne DRM und Launcher die auch Rabattaktionen haben


----------



## Scipioxx (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Ha Steam hats wieder Geschaft!

Origin Summer-Sale: Crysis2 Max-Ed. 17,49€

Steam Summersale: Crysis2 Max-Ed.  10,49€

Wo wird man sich wenn überhaupt das Game wohl kaufen???

*lach*


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Werden die Preise bei Steam nicht eh vom Entwickler bzw. Publisher? Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege hat Steam ja selber mit den Preisen nichts zu tun, siehe MW1 das liegt auch mit Rabatt noch bei 18,74€. Es sind zwar schöne Deals dabei aber für eine Digitale version zum Teil einfach zu teuer

mfg


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wie stellt EA denn Origin nach außen dar?
> Wieso sollte EA mit Origin das Rad neu erfinden? Ist auch nur ne Onlineplattform wie Steam. Und das man nicht so schnell an den Platzhirsch Steam ran kommt sollte wohl auch klar sein.


 
Erst mit der Abkehr von Steam, obwohl man dort gute Absatzzahlen hatte und es um Kleinigkeiten ging. Dann hat man gesagt, als die EULA von Origin so harsch kritisiert wurde, das Steam nur bedingt besser sei. Danach kam die Behauptung, man sei in kurzer Entwicklungszeit besser, als es Steam war, nachdem es raus kam und zu guter letzt der Bockmist mit den Rabatten.
Deshalb... Ich will ja niemanden Origin schlecht reden oder sagen das es die schlechtere Plattform ist, aber mir gefällt's unter diesen Plattformen bisher am schlechtesten.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Ob Steam, Origin, UPlay oder was auch immer.... ich habe sie alle und es ist mir furchtbar egal
Mein Rechner ist zum spielen ausgelegt und alles andere läuft auf dem Notebook... dann können die
Herrschaften gerne ihre Konkurrenz ausspionieren...

Auch wenn es moralisch mekrwürdig ist, ist das Angebot durchaus gut für die Kunden (für mich aber nicht... die hab ich alle schon)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

G





Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Werden die Preise bei Steam nicht eh vom Entwickler bzw. Publisher? Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege hat Steam ja selber mit den Preisen nichts zu tun, siehe MW1 das liegt auch mit Rabatt noch bei 18,74€. Es sind zwar schöne Deals dabei aber für eine Digitale version zum Teil einfach zu teuer
> 
> mfg


 
Aber mit Verpackung liegt der derzeitige Preis auch bei 25-30€ (Amazon, Gamesonly, Gamestop) und wenn es in den Flashdeal kommt bzw. in die anderen Rabattierungen könnten aus 25% Ersparnis schnell 50%, 60% oder gar 75% werden. Und da verzichte ich dann gerne auf die Verpackung...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das Gefühl kenne ich von den Steam Sales her: Da bräucht ich Steam für...
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es noch Alternativen ohne DRM und Launcher die auch Rabattaktionen haben


 
Ja, wenn es gog.com schon, sagen wir, 2005 gegeben hätte, wäre mein Steam-Account auch nur mit Half-Life 2 besetzt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Wobei es auch dort Rabattierungen gibt: derzeitiger Hinweis für 50% auf den 'Summer Indie Drop' und wie bereits erwähnt, gab's das 2003 noch nicht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es gog.com schon, sagen wir, 2005 gegeben hätte, wäre mein Steam-Account auch nur mit Half-Life 2 besetzt.


 
Gamersgate gibt es ja schon seit 2006, aber leider war es bis 2008 ein reiner Shop für games von Paradox Interactive (hearts of Iron, Victoria...). Wie ich finde der freundlichste Shop, zumal man dort demnächst sogar gratis zocken (durch Werbeeinblendungen finanziert) kann.

Direct2Drive gibt es jedoch schon seit 2004, so dass es rein theoretisch auch bis auf dein eben genanntes Half-Life 2 ohne Steam geklappt hätte. 2011 von Gamefly übernommen worden und seitdem kann man auch PC Spiele mieten.

Wo wir gerade bei Alternativplattformen sind: Wenn Mods und Indiespiele gesucht werden, empfielt sich Desura, welches sich auf diese Sparten spezialisiert hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Gog ist mein Lieblingsladen. Da wird sogar dafür gesorgt, dass die alten Klassiker mit Widescreen-Unterstützung daherkommen - bei Steam darf man sowas nicht erwarten.


----------



## drumbomb (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> - da braucht keiner mehr das Rad neu zu erfinden. Und wenn ich die Leier von der „improved customer experience“ höre, dann letzte Woche Anno 2070 starten will, mit Uplay zwangsbeglückt werde und das dann wegen nicht erreichbarer Server mir das Spielen verweigert, hakt's echt aus.



Ich würd die Software einpacken und auf Gewährleistung zurück geben, denn nicht laufende Authorisierungsserver für ein Offline-Game sind meiner Meinung (und auch sicher vieler Juristen) nach ein gravierender Produktmangel. Evtl. dem Support vorher ne Mail schicken und 14 Tage Frist zur Nachbesserung geben


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Ich hab jetzt das erste mal bei Origin eingekauft bin zur Bank hab überwiesen, und warte jetzt schon ca 30 Stunden auf mein Eigentum. Was ist da los ist das normal bei Steam kauf ich und habs sofort...


----------



## 10203040 (18. Juli 2012)

christian345 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt das erste mal bei Origin eingekauft bin zur Bank hab überwiesen, und warte jetzt schon ca 30 Stunden auf mein Eigentum. Was ist da los ist das normal bei Steam kauf ich und habs sofort...


 
Eine normale Überweisung "kann" 2-3  tage dauern.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Hat sich erledigt hab den Support angerufen^^ die Zahlungsart die ich gewählt habe ist neu und wurde bisher nicht genutzt. Jetzt habs ichs endlich Muhaha Headshot!


----------



## orca113 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*



Robonator schrieb:


> Gut das Steam DS2 in Deutschland nichtmal anbietet



Jo


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

Also mir persönlich ist egal wie hochgelobt oder gehasst Origin wird.
ICH mag es einfach nicht. Punkt. Grund genug es nicht zu installieren


----------



## McClaine (19. Juli 2012)

Schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir persönlich ist egal wie hochgelobt oder gehasst Origin wird.
> ICH mag es einfach nicht. Punkt. Grund genug es nicht zu installieren



amen 

mir gehts auch weniger um die agb, denn datenschlachtung machen se alle, ist dreiste Realität.
Hab origin nur wegen Bf3 und das spiel ich auch schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.
Aber trotzdem bleibts ne billige Steam nachmache und is größtenteils wegen Bf3 Zwangsanmeldung so gewachsen...


----------



## tils (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Origin Summer Sale - 50% auf ausgewählte Spiele*

schon wieder dieses origin thema...  die games kosten trotz inflation und deutlich höheren produktionskosten immer noch das gleiche wie 1995. da ist sowas wie eine kontobindung eben ganz natürlicher effekt des mechanismus. selbst wenn die konsumentenzahl steigt. konsolenspieler werden sich daran auch irgendwann gewöhnen müssen. und das man das steam nich monopol bleibt ist ebenfalls einleuchtend. das thema nervt einfach nur noch. jeder, der ein RL hat scheisst doch auf die paar anmeldungen pro publisher. bei einem pcgh-redakteur sehe ich das ja noch ein wegen dem raum, den das thema einnimmt. aber wenn ich wie bei mass effect 3 mit 30-40 stunden unterhaltung oder skyrim mit min 100 stunden für das gleiche geld mich ma kurz registrieren muss is das doch keine disrelation. die daten geschichte is mM höchst lächerlich... mir doch egal. von mir aus kann die ganze welt meinen pc scannen. was sollte ich da indiskretes drauf haben. sorry is eig OT aber das is doch bei jedem origin thema so


----------

